# Low Hemoglobin/Pregnancy



## ForeverPink (Jan 18, 2008)

Just got my blood results back and my midwife said I have low hemoglobin in my blood but its nothing to worry about. Apparantely its caused by lack of iron. Is it safe to take iron/vitamin supplements through pregnancy?


----------



## PerfectMistake (Jan 18, 2008)

Most pre-natal vitamins that you can get are pretty high in iron, because that is the main thing that starts to go down when you are pregnant.

Totally normal, too. Just get yourself a good pre-natal




You can get them over-the-counter or get a prescription.


----------



## dentaldee (Jan 18, 2008)

for sure, you should be taking a prenatal vitamin!!!!!....just get one with added iron. Vitamins help prevent birth defects and give added nutrients to the baby. Some people find they upset their tummy so try taking it before bed.


----------



## bella1342 (Jan 18, 2008)

yeah, i was like that towards the end of my pregnancy... i changed my diet a bit, and the doctor put me on a slow-release iron pill (because it was low even after I took my daily pre-natal vitamin.) That worked. It's pretty common actually.


----------



## Aquilah (Jan 18, 2008)

Check with your doctor.. I know mine put me on Iron pills when I was pregnant w/ Cyera since the pre-natal vitamins made me sick... Then again, so di the Iron pills.. I was okay with Kylie. Your other option is to start eating a lot of foods with a high iron content.


----------



## Lia (Jan 18, 2008)

Every pregnant woman HAS to take iron to supplement the body, because the income by food isn't enough - to women who doesn't have anemia, it's 300mg per day, and for those who have, more. You should take it every day, and it's at least 600mg if i'm not mistaken.

Check with an ob-gyn about it, because he/she will be able to treat you correctly.


----------



## magosienne (Jan 18, 2008)

there's nothing wrong with it. back when i needed iron supplements i would take my pill in the middle of my breakfast with a glass of fruit juice. make sure you get some vitamin C too as it helps absorb it.


----------

